# Mayweather vs. De La Hoya



## Makalakumu (May 6, 2007)

http://msn.foxsports.com/boxing/story/6774744?MSNHPHMA



> LAS VEGAS (AP) - Floyd Mayweather Jr. couldn't win over the crowd, or even his own father. All he could win was the only thing that really counted Saturday night, his fight against Oscar De La Hoya.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Did Anyone see this fight?  What did you think?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 6, 2007)

You can watch the fight over on YouTube.

Here is the links:

[yt]hIyqCMYCnO0&mode=related&search[/yt]

[yt]eupk1H6RT6g&mode=related&search[/yt]

[yt]2qNMMeik7wM&mode=related&search[/yt]

[yt]4Jn1XVJR-Ug&mode=related&search[/yt]

[yt]U1R2izj0-pY&mode=related&search[/yt]

I thought it could have gone either way.  I like a fighter that presses the fight which De La Hoya did but the judges gave it to Mayweather.  Probably should have been a draw.


----------



## crushing (May 6, 2007)

I didn't see it, but I was pulling for Mayweather just because he is from West Michigan.

I'm checking out the videos now.  Thanks Brian!


----------



## sholo86 (May 6, 2007)

I was rooting for De la Hoya, but was not surprised when the decision went to Mayweather.

De la Hoya was the aggressor, chasing after Mayweather, but his punches were missing the target, not accurate and did not really hurt Mayweather.

Mayweather on the other hand boxed defensively, but was accurate in his punches. He made his punches count. Just look at the number of punches that actually hit the mark. 207 Mayweather to De la Hoyas' 122. 

IMHO, it didn't live up to the hype as advertised prior to the fight. No knockouts...


----------



## tellner (May 6, 2007)

And it isn't going to reverse boxing's slow steady decline.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 6, 2007)

tellner said:


> And it isn't going to reverse boxing's slow steady decline.


 
That is for sure.


----------



## michaeledward (May 7, 2007)

tellner said:


> And it isn't going to reverse boxing's slow steady decline.


 
To do that, the first step is to stop that silly "Pay-Per-View". How much was it to watch this film live? $60.00 bucks?


----------



## mrhnau (May 7, 2007)

michaeledward said:


> To do that, the first step is to stop that silly "Pay-Per-View". How much was it to watch this film live? $60.00 bucks?


Yep. Thats the main reason I did not watch it. Was at home w/ the parents. We have paid for way to many fights that wind up starting around midnight and last either one/two rounds or go until close to 2 in the morning. It's a bit much when you need to wake up early. Plus, they are way expensive... if we want to watch fights, we go for Friday Night Fights on ESPN2


----------



## Carol (May 7, 2007)

I really like Friday Night Fights.  i can only watch it on days I telecommute though.  Can't catch it at work...boxing and MMA are a bit rough for my 6' 4" 225 pound colleagues. :rofl:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 7, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> I really like Friday Night Fights. i can only watch it on days I telecommute though. Can't catch it at work...boxing and MMA are a bit rough for my 6' 4" 225 pound colleagues. :rofl:


 
:rofl: Sometimes that is so true!


----------



## mrhnau (May 7, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> I really like Friday Night Fights.  i can only watch it on days I telecommute though.  Can't catch it at work...boxing and MMA are a bit rough for my 6' 4" 225 pound colleagues. :rofl:


I've attended a few bouts. I got to go to one of the FNF's. That was fun  I don't watch it all that much anymore though. Compared to MMA, its kind of blah... I'll watch if I'm home w/ the family, but other than that...


----------



## sholo86 (May 7, 2007)

Well, I guess being able to watch Pay-per-View events for free is one of the good things I can say about being stationed overseas.   These events are aired live via the Armed Forces Network (AFN).  AIM HIGH AIR FORCE!


----------



## mrhnau (May 9, 2007)

Apparently the fight did pretty well 

http://sports.espn.go.com/sports/boxing/news/story?id=2865349



> Oscar De La Hoya's fight with Floyd Mayweather Jr. set a record for most televised buys for a fight, according to figures released Wednesday, surpassing Mike Tyson's second fight with Evander Holyfield and making it boxing's richest event.
> 
> 
> A total of 2.15 million households paid $54.95 for the fight, generating revenue of $120 million. The previous record set by Tyson-Holyfield was 1.99 million buys.
> ...



I won't agree with Greenburg's assessment, but that is a pretty good number of viewers. I wonder how many buys the UFC typically has? Anyone have any numbers?


----------

